# Bitters & others in different colors.



## hemihampton

Pic of some of my Bitters & different color bottles. Had some light coming through the window & thought I'd take a pic. Not much light though with no sun, kinda gloomy overcast Today. Temporary until I get my lighted China Cabinet up & running. LEON.


----------



## martyfoley

Nice pics and bottles Leon.  It will be nice to see your new lighted cabinet with your bottles in there.  Thanks for sharing with us bottleheads!


----------



## J.R. Collector

Very pretty colored collection.  Thanks for sharing!.


----------



## hemihampton

Sarasota941 said:


> Very pretty colored collection.  Thanks for sharing!.




That's probably less then 1% of my collection but at least 95% of my collection is either plain old boring Aqua or Amber. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

China cabinet? Or Coronavirus cabinet?


----------



## J.R. Collector

Chi-na cabinet!


----------



## klaatu

Very nice bottles!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Very nice.  I have an old antique china cabinette with Legs that have clawed feet holding a sphere. I always thought about lighting. Did your cabinette come illuminated or was it a diy?


----------



## hemihampton

The China Cabinet came Illuminated/Lighted but needs shelves & has a broken door I gotta fix. I helped a Friend move & got it for free, probably worth a few hundred if complete & not broken door. Has mirror in the back & clear glass on the sides & doors. So kinda figured I need clear shelves. The Shelves in glass is about $10 each. but I kinda wanted thicker plexiglass which is like $30 each & I need at least 4 of them. so $40 if I buy Glass or $120 if I buy Plexiglass. Hmmm, not so Free now. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

pic of the china cabinet.


----------



## J.R. Collector

Go with glass shelves. ⅛ " thick tempered glass takes a beating. LED strip lighting is pretty affordable nowadays with remote and hundreds of colors in the same strip. Small hole drilled out the back base or bottom for the plug.


----------



## martyfoley

Leon, you have a good spot for it.  It's a nice cabinet worthy of your collection.  Maybe there's a business workshop or salvage yard in your area that has scrap pieces of plexi for sale or for even free.  Just a thought.


----------



## embe

Sarasota941 said:


> Go with glass shelves. ⅛ " thick tempered glass takes a beating. LED strip lighting is pretty affordable nowadays with remote and hundreds of colors in the same strip. Small hole drilled out the back base or bottom for the plug.



I'd second that vs. plexi.  The old louvered Florida windows might be a good source.


----------



## spanky

beautiful Bottles and cabinet. Glass shelves would do it justice


----------



## Geolog_Digger

hemihampton said:


> Pic of some of my Bitters & different color bottles. Had some light coming through the window & thought I'd take a pic. Not much light though with no sun, kinda gloomy overcast Today. Temporary until I get my lighted China Cabinet up & running. LEON.View attachment 204922View attachment 204923View attachment 204924


Nice Bottles. You should put some Led lights behind


----------



## Huntindog

That is a great cabinet !!
I have one very similar, but mine opens from the sides and is a pain to clean.
I would go with GLASS. 
1/4".... Those bottles are HEAVY and if an upper shelf breaks... well you know.
Plexi will sag over time and again bottles are heavy.
I have 1/4" glass in mine and I can see the sag of the weight.
I put LED strip lights in mine and it's great.
I hope you still have the door, it would be tough to match the other.
Good luck with your design and stay safe.


----------



## kostgar

Leon, I used to have 1/2" plexiglass shelves but they all sagged in the middle after only a couple of years and each shelf held no more than 15 bottles. I thought I made a mistake and should have opted for 1" but the guy who cut those for me said the result would have been the same, maybe less pronounced but still visible. So, I'd go for glass. Unless you're going for something even thicker.


----------



## jc_john1

I could spend all day looking at bottles like those... sigh...


----------



## RelicRaker

Beautiful bottles!


----------



## BillHaddo

Hemihampton I have a similar cabinet and it came with 3/8" thick plate glass shelves. I have no sagging whatsoever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## TrashPanda

Love that big china cabnet! Looks very cool


----------



## hemihampton

OK, Thanks for the Advise, Sounds like I'll be getting Glass. Didn't think the plexiglass would sage. With everything in lock down, not sure when that will be? LEON.


----------



## Warf rat

Those are wonderful!!, Leon 1% of my collection is bitters I dug one and I bet you can guess what it is thanks for the picture.


----------



## hemihampton

Warf rat said:


> Those are wonderful!!, Leon 1% of my collection is bitters I dug one and I bet you can guess what it is thanks for the picture.



Lots of common Bitters out there,  which one did you dig? Lash's? Hostetter's? Atwoods? Leon.


----------



## Eddie6GS

Very nice display, lots of beauties in there - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Not bad for free. It has potential. Man that shelf unit is packed. Love the seltzer water bottles.


----------



## hemihampton

I got 4 or 5 more shelf units ( China Cabinets) packed like 3 & 4 rows deep. need more room. LEON.


----------



## Warf rat

hemihampton said:


> Lots of common Bitters out there,  which one did you dig? Lash's? Hostetter's? Atwoods? Leon.


Hostetter’s


----------



## Warf rat

Warf rat said:


> Hostetter’s


I should of known there was more common ones


----------



## hemihampton

I remember when I dug my first Hostetter's. They are still fun to dig even if common. LEON.


----------



## treeguyfred

I'm loving this thread! Leon, good luck finding glass for your cabinet! Here are a couple of pics of one of my better cabinets. Anyone here that goes to the north Jersey bottle show in November might remember seeing this at the front upstairs door. These are my porter & ales of New Jersey


----------



## hemihampton

Those are nice. LEON.


----------



## treeguyfred

hemihampton said:


> Those are nice. LEON.


Thank you Leon, you gots nice ones too! ~Fred


----------



## Bohdan

hemihampton said:


> The China Cabinet came Illuminated/Lighted but needs shelves & has a broken door I gotta fix. I helped a Friend move & got it for free, probably worth a few hundred if complete & not broken door. Has mirror in the back & clear glass on the sides & doors. So kinda figured I need clear shelves. The Shelves in glass is about $10 each. but I kinda wanted thicker plexiglass which is like $30 each & I need at least 4 of them. so $40 if I buy Glass or $120 if I buy Plexiglass. Hmmm, not so Free now. LEON.



A beautiful cabinet. Well worth repairing. I've used concealed down casting LED floods with success. I'd use glass for the shelves. Be sure the glazier knows what they are for when you order them. (I think you might be staring into the Gift Horse's mouth.)


----------

